# Have you been in Latin America?



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

*Have you been in Latin America?*​
*If so, Where have you been? How Long? Did you like It?
Say the BEST and the WORST part of your visit to L.A.​*


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

I created this thread 'cuz I'm doing a work project. Please say 100% the truth of your visit. If you have never been in L.A. tell me what do you think of L.A. and if you'd like to come someday in the future 

Pleople that lives in Latin America or have born here. Don't use the Poll! Please :nuts:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

No.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Yes, I've been to Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Venezuela and Miami.

Everything is awesome, except for the poverty and crime rate.


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

miami is not latin america!


----------



## Uncle Phil (Nov 24, 2007)

gugasounds said:


> miami is not latin america!


I would say that it is. Its population is nearly 70% Hispanic. Spanish speakers dominate the city. Not only that, but Miami is one of the centers of Latin American business and culture.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, ive been in Mexico, Cuba and Nicaragua..


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Uncle Phil said:


> I would say that it is. Its population is nearly 70% Hispanic. Spanish speakers dominate the city. Not only that, but Miami is one of the centers of Latin American business and culture.


LOL, Uncle Phil

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PEfcNfEORjA


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Not yet, but I sure want to...


----------



## Uncle Phil (Nov 24, 2007)

Canadian Chocho said:


> LOL, Uncle Phil
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PEfcNfEORjA


:lol:

the best Uncle Phil scene. Will gets hustled at pool and Uncle Phil comes to the rescue! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=z3tJ42jWO3I


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for making this thread a successful one! Keep helping!



Canadian Chocho said:


> Yes, I've been to Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Venezuela and Miami.
> 
> Everything is awesome, except for the poverty and crime rate.


What do you think about Venezuela? Which cities did you visit?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

No, not yet - the closest is Miami and some parts of southern California


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Latin America is the most beautiful region in the world (when it comes to nature)


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Tijuana here.... great tequila shots on Revolution Avenue :dance:


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> *Have you been in Latin America?*​
> *If so, Where have you been? How Long? Did you like It?
> Say the BEST and the WORST part of your visit to L.A.​*


Costa Rica, April 2005.

Best part: Beautiful country, affordable prices, nice people, good food (YES, I said "good food"!), many things to see.

Worst part: Getting severe sunburn at Playa Manuel Antonio.

That's all. I'd like to see Mexico, Argentina, and Peru in the future.


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Mexico (born there) and Argentina (my family is from Córdoba).


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Well, in my case I actually LIVE in Latin America, but I've also been to other countries: Uruguay, Argentina, Paraguay, Chile and Peru.

All I can say is that Buenos Aires is a fantastic city, Punta del Este is very charming and Santiago is really beautiful (great setting).


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

I've been to:

Argentina: 10/10... Food, nightlife, touristic attractions, excelent service everywhere.
Mendoza - Great
San Martin de Los Andes - Great
Bariloche - Great

Brazil:
Florianopolis - Great city, 10/10
Costa do Sauipe - Average, nothing special.
Salvador - I didn't like it at all, disordered, dangerous, full of people crazy for selling you stuff and doesn't allow you to enjoy great touristic places.

Cuba:
Havana - A MUST visit.
Varadero - Nice beaches and excelent service for tourists.

Mexico: 
Cancún - Nightlife, tourism infrastructure, amazing parks, close to many other great touristic attractions, a must visit.

Panama: Great country, ordered, great for shopping, safe and very tourist friendly. 
Panama City - Awesome city.
Farallon - Excelent for tourism, have seen better beaches in Central America though.


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

I have been to Argentina and Mexico .


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Mexico!!!


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

airsound said:


> what??? :nuts:... Countries in latinamerica have totally different cultures between them and they are still considered all part of Latinamerica!! Culture or whatever have nothing to do... :bash: It's about the language.
> French canada is part of latinamerica...


hey you, countries in latin america have the same religion, the same problems, and so long... THA'S WHY!


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

What part of... *"it's about the language"* you don't understand?? :banana:


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

airsound said:


> What part of... *"it's about the language"* you don't understand?? :banana:


not only the languages dude! what part of *religion* or *problems* you left on the road :lol:


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

:nuts:... *""Latin-america"" refers to people that speak a romance language!!!!!!*, it has nothing to do with social, economics, culture things... it's so hard to understand that????? :lol:

For example Latin-Europe includes France, Italy, Portugal, Spain, Romania, part of Switzerland, part of Belgium, etc... and they all have very different cultures, different economic situation, different problems and so on... but they still share the same family language... that's all!!!

Please tell me that you understand it so i won't enter this thread anymore... :cheers:


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

airsound said:


> :nuts:... *""Latin-america"" refers to people that speak a romance language!!!!!!*, it has nothing to do with social, economics, culture things... it's so hard to understand that????? :lol:
> 
> For example Latin-Europe includes France, Italy, Portugal, Spain, Romania, part of Switzerland, part of Belgium, etc... and they all have very different cultures, different economic situation, different problems and so on... but they still share the same family language... that's all!!!
> 
> Please tell me that you understand it so i won't enter this thread anymore... :cheers:


your are so whatever!!! of course they have a diferent culture, but we (latinamericans) are like a huge country our culture is very similar. I can say that the only diference between us is the accent, the president or the food :bash:

and that thing of the romance languages is absolutely truth. I can say 'cuz I study Latin at college :nuts:


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> but we (latinamericans) are like a huge country, our culture is very similar.


what??????????? are you kidding???? :weird:

Well at least now i know clearly what is your point, and i have a totally different opinion... but this is getting too out off topic so let's cut it right now...

Byeee :hi:

PS:


MARACUCHisimo said:


> I study Latin at college


 snob!!


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

en fin te hiba a decir lo mismo, ya la cabeza no me da ni para responderte en ingles. X contigo... CIAOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Uncle Phil (Nov 24, 2007)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> The only thing that have in comon Los Angeles and Latin America is this ---> L.A.


Not true at all. Not by a long shot. 

Would you say that Mexican cities have more in common with Sao Paulo, Buenus Aires, Oranjestad, and La Paz then with L.A? Does Havana have more in common with Miami or Rio de Janerio? Is San Juan more similar to Montevideo or the Bronx? 

Im not saying the U.S. is apart of Latin America, but its becoming that way. Especially in the Southwest. There are 45-50 million people of Hispanic decent (plus the 10 million (?) illegal immigrants from Mexico/Central America) in the U.S. and its growing. By 2050, non-Hispanic whites will only make up half the country.


----------



## Dominican2dacore (Feb 4, 2006)

airsound said:


> what??????????? are you kidding???? :weird:
> 
> Well at least now i know clearly what is your point, and i have a totally different opinion... but this is getting too out off topic so let's cut it right now...
> 
> ...


After living in the US where you can find latin americans of all nationalities, you tend to realize how all latin american countries share a relating culture with unique distinctions. We all have the same mentality as well.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Exactly!


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Venezuela: Caracas, Merida
Columbia: Cartagena
Peru: Lima, Cuzco, Macchu Picchu, Ariqippa, Juliaca, Lake Titicaca, Iquitos
Brazil: Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Parati, Florianopolis
Panama: Panama City
Guatemala: Guatemala City, Antiqua de Guatemala, Chichicastanango, Solola, Quetzltanango, Panahachel, Lake Atitlan, San Vicente, Livingston, Puerto Mott
Dominican Republic: Santo Domingo, La Romana, Boca Chica, Constanza, Semana Penisula
Costa Rica: San Jose, Cartago, Arenal Volcano, Manual Antonio Nat. Park
Hondoras: Tegucigalpa
Cuba: Havana, Playa de Veradado
Argentina: Buenos Aires, El Tigre, the Pampas
Mexico: Mexico City, Taxco, Acapulco, Merida, Cancun, Ensenada, Chichan Itza, Tijuana, Ciudad Juarez, San Miguel de Allende, Teotijuacan 
Haiti: Port Au Prince

Sorry for any misspellings

For you single guys looking for a girl friend, some of the best places places in the world are: Brazil, the Dominican Republic, and Cuba ... within hours of your arrival you should have a lovely young chica sitting next to you, having a drink, looking into your eyes, her hand on your thigh, whispering 'beseme, beseme mucho ...' Also, Costa Rica and Caracas are pretty good places to find romance.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

phillybud said:


> For you single guys looking for a girl friend, some of the best places places in the world are: Brazil, the Dominican Republic, and Cuba ... within hours of your arrival you should have a lovely young chica sitting next to you, having a drink, looking into your eyes, her hand on your thigh, whispering 'beseme, beseme mucho ...' Also, Costa Rica and Caracas are pretty good places to find romance.


That's the worst thing a Latin American can hear from any outsider...


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Mexico - Isla Mujeres, Cancun, Tulum, Playa Del Carmen
Guatemala - Puerto Barrios, Guatemala City, Antigua, Monterrico, Flores, Tikal
Honduras - Roatan, Utila, La Ceiba, Tegucigalpa, Copan, San Pedro Sula, Puerto Cortes, Omoa
El Salvador - San Salvador, La Libertad, La Union
Nicaragua - Leon, Managua, Granada
Belize - Belize City, Caye Caulker, Punta Gorda
Costa Rica - San Jose, Limon, Puerto Viejo

Length od stay - 3 months. Yes I liked it very much, will be back again.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> your are so whatever!!! of course they have a diferent culture, but we (latinamericans) are like a huge country our culture is very similar. I can say that the only diference between us is the accent, the president or the food :bash:
> 
> and that thing of the romance languages is absolutely truth. I can say 'cuz I study Latin at college :nuts:


What???
Dude, they are not the same!!!!!!!!!:bash:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Mexico is not the same as Argentina.
Brazil is not he same as Chile.
Cuba is not the same as Peru.
Bolivia by no means what so ever can be identical as any country in Central America.

To say that Latin America is a big big country is something very closed minded and ( I don't want to sound offensive) stupid.


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

I want to visit La Paz, NOW!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I went only to Mexico.

I've seen Mexico City, some parts of Yucatan and Cancun.


----------



## Uncle Phil (Nov 24, 2007)

schmidt said:


> That's the worst thing a Latin American can hear from any outsider...


He is right about the Brazil thing right? Im going down there next year (Rio) and am hoping to be talking to some of those foxy beach bunnies. I am even trying to learn Portugese so I can sweet talk them better. Joking!


----------



## kamilo (Jan 13, 2005)

Dominican2dacore said:


> After living in the US where you can find latin americans of all nationalities, you tend to realize how all latin american countries share a relating culture with unique distinctions. *We all have the same mentality as well.*


I've also lived in south florida and i can say

HELL NO!!!


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

kamilo said:


> I've also lived in south florida and i can say
> 
> HELL NO!!!


Why all this Carribean people keep thinking that the whole Latin America world is the same?.:bash:

If you have never been to South America then don't come up with conclusions.hno:

and I agree with you, HELL NO!!!!


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

The Best: Argentina, Chile And Rio De Janeiro
The Worst: Mexico


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> I had never thought that, but It's true cause French is part of romance languages which determinates the latin languages. But as somebody said in ither forum Jamaica and Guyuna (as French Canada) would be part of L.A. but they are not because they have a hole diferent culture


^^ I think you mean *Haiti* where they speak french and not *Jamaica* where they speak English!


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

airsound said:


> What part of... *"it's about the language"* you don't understand?? :banana:





MARACUCHisimo said:


> not only the languages dude! what part of *religion* or *problems* you left on the road :lol:


Do you ever know who created the term Latin America?

It was created by Napoleon III who tried to find something common among all those countries to appeal them and annex them into the French Empire and so, be able to attack that "growing and non catholic nation"...

He wanted to highlight the common past of "Latin Europe" and "Latin America" and because of that both had to be united against the "barbarian" world.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I have been to Miami, Bogota and Caracas and various parts of Mexico.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

philadweller said:


> I have been to Miami, Bogota and Caracas and various parts of Mexico.


Miami is not Latin America. :bash:
Enough with those jokes already!!!!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

gugasounds said:


> miami is not latin america!


*Not geographically, but at least in part, "Little Havana" is a Latin American enclave within a U. S. city, not totally unlike the U. S. occupation of the Panama Canal Zone prior to Y2K.*


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Memoirs of a reluctant globetrotter...*

*As a current resident of San Francisco, Latin America is the very first region I've ever been in. Specifically, Panama City, Panama, where I saw the (my) first light of day. Since then, I had a 1-hour layover in Guatemala City (on my way back to Panama), where I never left the airport. The last time I went south of the (U. S.) border, I wound-up in Tijuana, Mexico. About every five years or so, I fly over part of Latin America (Mexico and Central America, to be exact) on my way (you guessed it) back to Panama.*

*That concludes my odyssey in Latin America... *


----------

